# Inq Wisdom!



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

*Moved from the EV wiki...*

I'm looking for a way to improve the per charge milage on my moped, and my question/ logic is that if i add more batteries i can accomplish this . Am i correct in this thinking or not. Here is the details:

it has 3000 watt brushless motor. 38 amp 60 volts 5x 12 volts batteries.
currently gets 50 miles per charge, would like to get 100to 150 miles per charge.. 

any help would be greatly appretiated... Albert

(andriassian)


----------



## hypnotoad (May 7, 2008)

You increase the range by adding a second pack of batteries in parallel.

38 amp 60 volts 5x 12 volts 
38 amp 60 volts 5x 12 volts 
connect both packs in parallel

equals

76 amp 60 volts

I am assuming by amp you meant amp hour(AH)


You probably should repost your actually battery stats. Though the answer would be the same. To get longer range. You need to increase your amps per hour total of the battery pack.


Wait, why am I telling you this? You are admin hahah. You know this already.

EDIT: You could always play around with the bikes gear ratio for better range at the cost of starting power.


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

Could switch over to Lithium battery pack, would probably double your range.


----------

